# Anyone ever had a bfp later into pregnancy!!



## nyomi1990

Hi girls, I've posted before about this, I'm around 2 weeks late but I may have ovualated late which could even put me back too a week late, I'm still getting negative tests although I had faint lines on cheap hpt tests, I've had BFN's on two first response last night and this morning, I haven't taken a picture because I know you won't see anything but a clear line, it wasn't there beforehand but I'm assuming its just the indent. I'm so upset I've had so many symptoms and have started becoming a less stressed than I have been, anyone else been like this then got a bfp later on into the pregnancy? Xxx


----------



## JCh

nyomi1990 said:


> Hi girls, I've posted before about this, I'm around 2 weeks late but I may have ovualated late which could even put me back too a week late, I'm still getting negative tests although I had faint lines on cheap hpt tests, I've had BFN's on two first response last night and this morning, I haven't taken a picture because I know you won't see anything but a clear line, it wasn't there beforehand but I'm assuming its just the indent. I'm so upset I've had so many symptoms and have started becoming a less stressed than I have been, anyone else been like this then got a bfp later on into the pregnancy? Xxx

I got my BFP on the day AF was due, I've heard of ones as late as 19 DPO, so it's possible to have it come late.... I did have in the last year 2 missed periods which is VERY strange for me as I'm VERY on time for AF but it was due to stress. So just try and calm yourself down and maybe try some meditation to relax.
PS - make sure you're testing with either first morning OR when u haven't gone for several hours and didnt drink lots of water as it will make the test much harder.
Good luck!


----------



## nyomi1990

Thanks for your reply, I've been so stressed the last year and had some good news maybe 2 weeks ago that lifted a lot of that stress of my shoulders.. I'm thinking maybe a change in the way I was feeling may have made me miss a cycle. Still no bfps and reading the instructions perfectly so I'm stopping now and hoping that my next af shows up on time just so we can start trying again. Thanks :) xx


----------



## kcmb0886

My cycle started at the beginning of November and AF wasn't showing up. I took an HPT 1/2/12 and it was negative. I had an appointment with my ob/gyn as a follow up to surgery later that week and even asked if she could give me something to help jump start AF because I just wanted to start the next cycle and try again, and I'm really thankful that she wanted to wait, because three weeks later, I decided to take another HPT and it was positive! 

The next week, I went to the ER with some spotting and confidently told them that I couldn't be anywhere further than a month along at the most, but then it was confirmed by ultrasound that I was almost two months along at that point.

So all in all, it was a little over a month before I ever got a BFP. I don't know if I would have gotten one in between when I tested the first time and when I tested the second time, but I was charting and checking my morning temps and when they shifted and stayed that way for three weeks, I knew we were pregnant (but I have to say, they didn't shift at all when I would have actually ovulated).

It is completely possible to get a negative test now, and then get a BFP in a few weeks! I have a friend who also claims that this was the case when she was pregnant with her son, who is now a happy and healthy, thriving 6 year-old.

Much luck and baby dust to you! Fx that you'll get your BFP this cycle!:hugs:


----------



## nyomi1990

Thankyou so much, I think I'll just test each week unless I get my af then go too the drs if I do because they are going too start testing unless I get a bfp this cycle.. Your example has given me a little hope so thankyou :) xx


----------



## Buddysmum89

_I didn't get my bfp until i was 21/22 DPO, i was a week and 1 day late for my period..Turned out i was already 5 weeks along when i realised i was pregnant 

The body can be so cruel at times!_


----------



## nyomi1990

Thanks :) It really can be :( I'm starting too get more down because I don't know what's going on, I'm scared of having my bloods done and the drs won't do it without a positive pregnancy test anyway where I'm at so I'm just gonna keep testing and wait and see what happens xx


----------



## Radiance

I took two test with my daughter they both came out negative.
5 months along I took one more and there was a BFP!

:) People always ask how I didn't know I was pregnant until 5 months along-
I didn't show not even a little bump and I had no symptoms. 
No sickness, cravings, tiredness- nothing.


----------



## nyomi1990

Thanks for that post radiance :) its given me a lil more hope.... Not even a sign of af now and I'm nerly redy for the next one too be due.. Never ever been this late before get random cramping but that n my boobs hurting is about it oh n the random burst of energy over the last week... I'd be 7 weeks if I am pregnant! I'm just waiting really... Too see what happens next. I'm not worried either way I think I'm over the overthinking stage .. So too those who tell people they want it so much there body tells them they are, are just being nasty.. I want my af or a bfp and I'm not fussed which now I'm 3 weeks late lol xxx


----------



## JCh

nyomi1990 said:


> Thanks for that post radiance :) its given me a lil more hope.... Not even a sign of af now and I'm nerly redy for the next one too be due.. Never ever been this late before get random cramping but that n my boobs hurting is about it oh n the random burst of energy over the last week... I'd be 7 weeks if I am pregnant! I'm just waiting really... Too see what happens next. I'm not worried either way I think I'm over the overthinking stage .. So too those who tell people they want it so much there body tells them they are, are just being nasty.. I want my af or a bfp and I'm not fussed which now I'm 3 weeks late lol xxx

Have you taken another HPT?


----------



## nyomi1990

Have too wait till tuesday because I'm a ban from my partner so hopefully next tuesday I'll be doing one :) xx


----------



## hnaturally

I missed a period and kept getting BFNs. Around the time the next period would have been due, I got my BFP. According to my dates, I should have been about 9 weeks, but turns out I just didn't ovulate that first month and I was about 4 weeks along. Our bodies do crazy things sometimes! Good luck!


----------



## nyomi1990

They sure do :) I'm so relaxed at the minute over the whole thing. One of the main reasons I'm not checking every two minutes or going too the doctors, I'm stopping myself from stressing over the whole thing and its doing me a world of good. I'm doing everything I should do if I was in the early weeks of pregnancy and not going overboard with a lot of coffee n certain foods just too be on the safe side.

But I'm keeping my normal mindset and going on as if I'm not so that it doesn't take over my mind ... :) thansk for all the posts I will keep you updated only around ten days left till my next af is due so not long at all xxx


----------

